# Hey guys n dolls... another 1 jumpin aboard



## singsing (Jul 31, 2009)

_Hey all!!    I have been checking this site out for a long time!!  I look foward to being on here and checking out all your great work and ideas.   I lovvvvee makeup, skincare and anything to do with M.A.C.!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





       Thanks for having me!_

_Singsing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## TISH1124 (Jul 31, 2009)

Welcome to Specktra


----------



## gildedangel (Jul 31, 2009)

Welcome! You will love it here!


----------



## anje1013 (Aug 1, 2009)

SingSing!!!


----------



## sherby2722 (Aug 1, 2009)

Welcome to specktra!!


----------



## MacVirgin (Aug 1, 2009)




----------



## nunu (Aug 1, 2009)




----------



## Susanne (Aug 2, 2009)




----------



## Camnagem (Aug 5, 2009)




----------



## Makeup Emporium (Aug 5, 2009)

to Specktra!!


----------

